# Poplar Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a two piece poplar vase with walnut finial. John you wanted to see another one so here it is. I must say I am pretty proud of it as it took Grand prize at the art contest that inculded all types of art and was best of show. I really didn't think it was worthy of that but I will take it. The vase is 4" high and 9" across. The finial is 3" high and is walnut. It has 7 light coats of lacquer and buffed. The LOML has it in her craft display cabinet and told me don't even think of selling it. Also I have been putting on the bottom "made in Kansas" as that is what the director said people were asking for. They want things to say where they are made. So I guess.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm speechless Bernie. Just can't find the words that would be suitable for a comment other than.... WOW and triple WOW!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely piece, Bernie. How do you do the center band?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

CAUTION!!! Artist at work....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. Ralph the center band was done with a Sorby Micro Texturing tool. I actually was experimenting with it. I laid the flat piece flat on the tool rest but turned the tool 45 deg on the right. I then turned it 45 deg to the left. It almost has a carved look to it.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow Bernie: 
Looks like it won't be long and you'll be the guy we see behind the booth at the art show doing the turnning demostrations.

Great looking peice.

Danny


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Danny. I have been asked to do a demo at Woodcraft on these vases a couple of times but the schedule just hasn't worked out. I am hoping to do maybe a couple this summer.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Thanks to all. Ralph the center band was done with a Sorby Micro Texturing tool. I actually was experimenting with it. I laid the flat piece flat on the tool rest but turned the tool 45 deg on the right. I then turned it 45 deg to the left. It almost has a carved look to it.


Thanks, Bernie. Interesting result.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Ralph.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful bowl and finial!!!! Would you care to go into a bit of detail on the dark band around the bowl? Thanks!


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Absoluty stupendious.
Ray H


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Knothead47 said:


> Beautiful bowl and finial!!!! Would you care to go into a bit of detail on the dark band around the bowl? Thanks!


John the band was done with a Sorby micro texturing tool. I textured it and put walnut stain on it. On either edge of the texturing I cut a groove and burned it with a wire. This helps to keep the stain or dye from running into the wood not textured. The texturing tool was laid flat on the tool rest. At this point the wheel it vertical. I turned it to a 45 deg angle to the right of vertical and plunged it into the wood. Once I was satisfied with the marking I turned it 45 deg to the left from vertical. Again once satisfied with the marking I sanded it lightly to take off burrs then stained. Hope this helps. If not ask away. This is the tool used. 

Sorby Micro Spiraling - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## curt99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bernie looking at your turnings makes me want to set-up the lathe I have stored in a box and learn how to turn myself.

Keep posting the pictures and I'll keep dreaming.

Very nice work, Thanks for showing us!!

Curt


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bernie,

What gets me is the high gloss finish you turners are able to achieve.

Deserves best of show.....:sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Curt and James. James most of mine are buffed on a beall buff system. Gives it a soft feel and a nice shine.


----------



## toolstoday (Feb 9, 2011)

Wonderful job.
John


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks John.


----------

